
Is This the Beginning of the End of the Bitcoin Bubble? - royala_block
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/01/bitcoin-bubble-pop/550601/?single_page=true
======
mpweiher
What I find interesting is that the speculative bubble seems to preclude
productive uses and vice versa. It also looks like the only real use case
(apart from speculation) is for enabling transactions between parties that
really, really do not trust each other. For just about anything else there are
mechanisms with much lower overhead, such as multiply signed transactions etc.

------
downrightmike
It wasn't 5 years ago.

